# cjc 1295 no dac 2mg Only $9.99,Free Domestic Shipping,15% coupon included



## LabpeRep (Feb 6, 2013)

[h=2]Now we are running the sale of 

*Free Domestic Shipping*
*Free Fedex Delivery on all orders over $150*

*CJC-1295 without DAC 2mg,as low as $9.99 per vial,98.74% purity* 

*MGF 2mg,as low as $9.99 per vial, 98.40% purity* 

* Melanotan-II 10mg, as low as $12 per vial, 99.74% purity *


* GHRP-2 5mg,as low as $12 per vial, 99.60% purity *


* IPAMORELIN 2mg,as low as $10 per vial, 99.28% purity* 

* IGF-1 LR3 1mg, as low as $40 per vial, 96.08% purity* 


   And checkout with coupon for 15% off.  
*coupon code: lincoln*


coupon is valid until Feb 13th 2013.
The code applies to all the peptides.
No minimum purchase required.
    At Labpe, we quality control every batch of our products and make sure that only the top notch peptides are sold.  Checkout our MS and HPLC Reports
[/h][h=2]CJC-1295 without DAC Report[/h] 
BATCHMS REPORTHPLC REPORTM121216-L1001MSHPLC
    [h=2]MGF Report[/h] 
BATCHMS REPORTHPLC REPORTM120705-L1014MSHPLC
   [h=2]Melanotan-II Report[/h] 
BATCHMS REPORTHPLC REPORTM121224-L1013MSHPLC
 

  [h=2]GHRP-2 Report[/h] 
BATCHMS REPORTHPLC REPORTM121227-L1004MSHPLC
 

   [h=2]Ipamorelin Report[/h] 
BATCHMS REPORTHPLC REPORTM120715-L1011MSHPLC
 

     [h=2]IGF-1 LR3 Report[/h] 
BATCH HPLC REPORTM120820-L888368 HPLC
 


 Labpe, U.S. made peptide, shipping worldwide with an average of 5  business days delivery, overnight shipping available for U.S. delivery.


----------



## Swfl (Feb 6, 2013)

Awsome prices, wish I needed something


----------



## GEZA (Feb 7, 2013)

CJC-1295 $9.99? the lowest price I can find.


----------



## Pohooo (Feb 7, 2013)

Happy to see this!


----------



## connentent (Feb 8, 2013)

Did anyone has used its cjc 1295?


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 8, 2013)

connentent said:


> Did anyone has used its cjc 1295?



Check out our forum there some logs you can look at.  Labpe has a great product.


----------



## sovocool (Feb 9, 2013)

Great,waiting for more.


----------



## Supertree (Feb 10, 2013)

It's worth to have a try,Labpe is perfect for me and they provide the best quality products,love them!


----------



## woodland (Feb 11, 2013)

Big bump for a great deal.


----------



## LabpeRep (Feb 12, 2013)

Only a couple of days left!


----------



## danlong (Feb 13, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## LabpeRep (Feb 13, 2013)

Last day for worldwide free shipping!!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 13, 2013)

Bump


----------

